# Need help identifying Walbro LMH carburetor



## bzktm8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a SS16 with a Tecumseh OH160 with the Walbro LMH carburetor with autopulse fuel pump. The problem is which LMH ? OR do all take the same parts? This is a rescue tractor that had the dead SSI module, which I replaced with a homemade auto ignition hybrid. Carb floods and I see its missing the float spring and the seat for the float needle, and rear tab on the float. There are no stampings other than LMH.




























Thanks, Bill


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bill,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If you will do a search on ebay for a "Walbro LMH carburetor", you will find parts for sale by Randy's Engine Repair. Randy specializes in parts for older engines. If you can send him some pictures of your carburetor, I'm sure he can identify it and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## bzktm8 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi sixbales,
I will contact Randy. 
Thanks, Bill


----------

